# 7 metre scrubbie



## Darlyn (Mar 10, 2012)

So Bondi vet is advertising footage of a 7 metre Scrubbie, which they say is
a first. Thoughts?


----------



## saximus (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry, you lost me at Bondi Vet...


----------



## jasper13611 (Mar 10, 2012)

I know of at least 1 if not 2 of them around that size. First one has been seen many times at Cleveland in the black swamp and just the other week a friend could not leave his property at capalaba as thee was one over his drive way. It's a 2 lane drive way and he could not see the head or the end of the tail. I'm on call if he sees it again so I'll post pics when I get them


----------



## Lucas89 (Mar 10, 2012)

Really just in my little swamp? Really need to go and have a look  

Lucas


----------



## mic772 (Mar 10, 2012)

Jasper 
I have worked in the black swamp for years and yes there are some lge morelia species in there but not over 3mt and im saying that from just looking at there size but i havernt measured them.
if you find a scrubbie in the redland bay area 7mt long i will give you 50 bucks pm me when you find it.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol: If you find a snake 7metres long at Redland Bay, i guess my dad will be moving!! He wont even come into my lounge room with my 1metre or so long bredli baby!!

I cant wait to tell him!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw the add, they described it as 7m plus, which sounds more like a guestimate to me. What's the bet they don't run a tape measure over it.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 10, 2012)

Their was a photo of a Scrubbie at that Kuranda parrot place years ago, of one bigger than 7m....anyone recall the photo!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 10, 2012)

A mate found a 6m one in his chook coop, im dying to see it.


----------



## eipper (Mar 10, 2012)

I think you guys should read a paper in herpetofauna by joe sambono jnr and simon fearn on scrubbies. Maximum recorded size vs the " 8.5 metre" are very different

Cheers
scott


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 10, 2012)

Very rare to find any of the big boys of the world, hitting the 20ft mark....


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 10, 2012)

Holy dooly my mum and dad live in cleveland, my brother at redland bay and mother inlaw in capalaba...im gonna have them keep an eye out 4 these monsters lol.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 10, 2012)

My mates second cousins friend saw a 9 mtr one in Surry Hills once.


----------



## Little_monkeys (Mar 10, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> My mates second cousins friend saw a 9 mtr one in Surry Hills once.




Was that laying next to the mountain gorilla....


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2012)

jasper13611 said:


> I know of at least 1 if not 2 of them around that size. First one has been seen many times at Cleveland in the black swamp and just the other week a friend could not leave his property at capalaba as thee was one over his drive way. It's a 2 lane drive way and he could not see the head or the end of the tail. I'm on call if he sees it again so I'll post pics when I get them


Nether Cleveland nor Capalaba are within 1000 kilometres of the natural range of _Morelia amethistina_! While it is possible that there maybe an "escapee" in the area more likely it is a coastal plus exaggeration. Please post the pics to prove me wrong. 




junglepython2 said:


> ..What's the bet they don't run a tape measure over it.


Rick Shine has an answer


Richard Shine said:


> These giant pythons always shrink whenever a tape measure turns up. From ( John Aglionby tries to measure a 14-metre python )


----------



## Defective (Mar 10, 2012)

from what i saw yeah it was a scrubbie but it was in a roofspace and tightly coiled to the beams at that....i've spoken with Dr.chris brown about my cat....he should stick to domestic animals....leave the reptiles to the specialist vet.


----------



## 57UPD (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a photo of a large python in a house at Redland bay. (an uneducated guess tells me its a Bredli) Im not really sure how big it acctually is as i wasn't there.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

They must have seen it while under water, everything's bigger under water!


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 10, 2012)

The reason there's no photos or vids of a 7m scrubbie, is because no photographer has lived to return with them. The size of their head alone proves too big a temptation for a hungry 7m scrubby.


----------



## cement (Mar 10, 2012)

I did see somewhere the famous Bondi vet handle a diamond python. I was amazed at his inability. To see him with a 7m scrubby might just make my day


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

I recall that epp as well, cement, treated it like it was venomous (Broad head ,or something)?!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 10, 2012)

57UPD said:


> I have a photo of a large python in a house at Redland bay. (an uneducated guess tells me its a Bredli) Im not really sure how big it acctually is as i wasn't there. View attachment 242239




shyt.....



cement said:


> I did see somewhere the famous Bondi vet handle a diamond python. I was amazed at his inability. To see him with a 7m scrubby might just make my day




But Dr. Brown is a sexy as hell, so who cares what he can handle !! :lol:


----------



## Defective (Mar 10, 2012)

a 7mtr scub would have his arm for an entree, his head for mains and a leg for dessert....and still not be full


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 10, 2012)

I seem to remember Currumbin Wildlife sanctuary, at one stage, had the longest captive scrub python in a zoo in Australia or perhaps just QLD, I recall, although hazily, that it was about the 5.2m mark.
It's the biggest one I've seen (out of not many) and it could easily be mistaken for 7m especially if partially curled or by someone with no knowledge or experience with snakes.

I'm doubtful it would turn out to be 7m but I've been wrong before


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 10, 2012)

Defective said:


> a 7mtr scub would have his arm for an entree, his head for mains and a leg for dessert....and still not be full



The snake might need an anti-acid afterwards in case all the man tan and hair product gives the poor thing indigestion.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 10, 2012)

I am yet to see real proof of any australian snake over 4.5 meters anybody that disputes this shall do so with photos or remain silent.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I am yet to see real proof of any australian snake over 4.5 meters anybody that disputes this shall do so with photos or remain silent.




Apparently it's going to be on TV, Bondi Vet Channel 10


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 10, 2012)

when is it on


----------



## cwebb (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeh they exist, a friend of a friends cousins boss had an uncle whobhad a customer who had a brother and son in see one. but jo one got a pic cos when they are 7 metres they turn invisible when a camera is brought out. amazing camoflage

Fml heaps good at typing on a phone after a few drinks


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 10, 2012)

8pm Tuesday channel 10


----------



## Jande (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah I have lots of family in Redland Shire area as well. Even lived there for 3 years myself and never saw more than a small carpet on my back patio in Wynnum West. Oh and a brown at Victoria Point in that little park with the fountain near the shops. Was about all the excitement I ever got when we were there so I'm jealous now lol.


----------



## Wazar69ea (Mar 10, 2012)

Pffft scrubbs have nice temps, whats the prob???


----------



## eipper (Mar 10, 2012)

Frozen mouse

There are number reliable records of snakes over 4.5 meters with either photos or specimens

Cheers
scott


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2012)

Bet they were all males that found these big snakes? ....males always love to exaggerate...LOL


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 11, 2012)

FAY said:


> Bet they were all males that found these big snakes? ....males always love to exaggerate...LOL



It depends on where the big snakes were located. I've often found that anything located in either the ocean or the male's trouser area is prone to gross exaggeration  So are we talking big snakes... or big (quotation fingers) snakes (quotation fingers)


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2012)

Scrub Python Measuring @ Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary - YouTube

There is the video, unfortunately it doesn't show the measuring of the string, but that's Nat measure CWS' 5.11m long scrub python (I apologise for my 10cm over exaggeration before lol)


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 11, 2012)

I am yet to see photographic proof, as i said reply with photos or remain silent lol


eipper said:


> Frozen mouse
> 
> There are number reliable records of snakes over 4.5 meters with either photos or specimens
> 
> ...



Looks closer to 4.1 meters to me still no proof and a few meters short of the 7 meter magic scruby , i love these big snake threads i started one back in 2009 that went for 30 odd pages of hear say with no proof of anything over 4.5 meters (diamond coastal intergrade)


jedi_339 said:


> Scrub Python Measuring @ Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary - YouTube
> 
> There is the video, unfortunately it doesn't show the measuring of the string, but that's Nat measure CWS' 5.11m long scrub python (I apologise for my 10cm over exaggeration before lol)


----------



## eipper (Mar 11, 2012)

frozenmouse,

As I said earlier there are number of records....rather than me posting photos (which I will not as they are not my animals) get off your **** and do some checking yourself before making such a claim. Have a look at the paper by Sambono and Fearn in Herpetofauna


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 11, 2012)

7 meters for a scrub does seem doubtfull but you never know 2-3 years ago a guy rings me up in "inner" suburbia (brisbane) and says there is a monster snake eating his adult turkies and that he has him cornered and if l don't get there quick he will shoot it into several pieces so l turn up and can't believe my eyes this coastal has already eaten one adult male turkey and was eyeing off another and all of this in suburbia......ahhhhh the proof....solar 17(baden)


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 11, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> 7 meters for a scrub does seem doubtfull but you never know 2-3 years ago a guy rings me up in "inner" suburbia (brisbane) and says there is a monster snake eating his adult turkies and that he has him cornered and if l don't get there quick he will shoot it into several pieces so l turn up and can't believe my eyes this coastal has already eaten one adult male turkey and was eyeing off another and all of this in suburbia......ahhhhh the proof....solar 17(baden)



Wow! Now that's a spicy meatball! Good effort on the Coastal's part, those demon-birds grow massive! *cheers for the python* (I'm not a huge fan of turkeys, they scare the life out of me )


----------



## FAY (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, Garth was friends with the late Louie Robichaux....he caught the biggest scrubbie ever....Eric Worrel discusses it in his book but says it was 28 foot. Louie always made a point in telling Garth that is was 25' 10".


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I am yet to see photographic proof, as i said reply with photos or remain silent lol
> 
> Looks closer to 4.1 meters to me still no proof and a few meters short of the 7 meter magic scruby , i love these big snake threads i started one back in 2009 that went for 30 odd pages of hear say with no proof of anything over 4.5 meters (diamond coastal intergrade)



well mate get off your high horse and go and see the snake for yourself, it's on public display at CWS.

what are you basing your 4.1m opinion on? the fact that it 'looks' closer to 4.1?

simple fact was the snake was measured by the accepted procedure of running a string line down the animals spine from tail tip to nose. Your simple visual observation has nil credit, end of story


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I am yet to see photographic proof, as i said reply with photos or remain silent lol



At the end of the day how does a photo count as proof? Unless the snake is dead and has been stretched out with a tape measure next to it you will not get an accurate length from a photograph.


----------



## girdheinz (Mar 11, 2012)

Wowsers Fay, a telegraph pole is 28 ft that is one massive animal


----------



## Boidae (Mar 11, 2012)

A few pictures off the net.. 



junglepython2 said:


> At the end of the day how does a photo count as proof? Unless the snake is dead and has been stretched out with a tape measure next to it you will not get an accurate length from a photograph.



Dead snakes can stretch, so even that may not be accurate.


----------



## Defective (Mar 13, 2012)

what is it eating??? A horse??


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a shame really, even if it's big enough, snakes don't eat piles of ****, so Chris Brown will still be here tomorrow.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

57UPD said:


> I have a photo of a large python in a house at Redland bay. (an uneducated guess tells me its a Bredli) Im not really sure how big it acctually is as i wasn't there. View attachment 242239



Crap! that was just chillen in your house :O would have been cool to see, his a fat boy!

Sick will watch it tonight...If I can find the antenna haha, we have the laptop constantly plugged into the TV with unlimited fast broadband, havn't watched TV in 6 months :O


----------



## Boidae (Mar 13, 2012)

Defective said:


> what is it eating??? A horse??



I believe it was a wallaby..


----------



## cobra6t9r (Mar 13, 2012)

7m my ar#@ we had the biggest scrubbie in captivitie,yes there are monsters out there but we are talking in captivitie we showed him at the 2008 reptile show 17.5ft 36kg see if you can remember his name


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Was that the one at the herpshop stand at vhs expo?


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah this was in the papers last year. Some boating shed in North Qld. They'd found several skins and many male pythons but knew there had to be a female as they were breeding. Then Dr Chris Brown went up there to get it out!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 13, 2012)

cobra6t9r said:


> 7m my ar#@ we had the biggest scrubbie in captivitie,yes there are monsters out there but we are talking in captivitie we showed him at the 2008 reptile show 17.5ft 36kg see if you can remember his name




That would be Lurch. He is a very big boy.


----------



## Boidae (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you provide any more information regarding this 'Lurch' Peter?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 13, 2012)

boidae said:


> Can you provide any more information regarding this 'Lurch' Peter?



I dont know if he is the biggest but he is big. Needless to say my 4 metre girl was dwarfed by him when I sent her up to mate with him. The owner doesn't do internet.


----------



## cobra6t9r (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Pete that was him his name was Ar#$%$


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 13, 2012)

Well they found one of the males at 4.9m


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 13, 2012)

First big one out was 4.9m and male... Cant wait to see big Mumma.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Some sneaky editing me thinks


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 13, 2012)

no big mumma... the legend lives on...


----------



## Boidae (Mar 13, 2012)

The 4.9 metre snake probably was 'Big Mamma'

A 7 metre Scrub is about as likely as a 10 foot human..


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 13, 2012)

little_monkeys said:


> was that laying next to the mountain gorilla....



lmfao


----------



## Gruni (Mar 13, 2012)

They sexed it as a male so Big Mumma is still out there however big she is. I was pizzing myself watching it the one guy was so excited and Chris was near crapping himself. :lol:

I still though 16ft was a respectable scrubby all the same. The hatchy was cute as a button but not sure I want to own a snake that gets big enough to eat a wallaby... they might be a bit hard to source compared to rats. :shock:


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

The mother of my old scrubber was over 5 meters when she dropped the egg ball my scrubber hatched from, i only know this because she dropped 35 eggs and george cann wanted to know how big she was in relation to eggs produced and came and helped measure her. i havent measured my scrubber for over 5 years but her cage is 3 meters high and shes still got a meter on ground when shes climbing up the wall so i reckon 4.5 meters at 12 years old


----------



## Shadow86 (Mar 13, 2012)

not sure how long ago this was?
The Python Hunters capture 'Nagini' the notorious 5m Python - YouTube


----------



## Boidae (Mar 13, 2012)

Allow me to clarify..

How do they know that the 'monster snake' is a female? 
Maybe they just decided to say it is a female because 'Big Daddy' sounds weird..

Females are usually bigger, but unless I am mistaken, the largest Scrubbie in the world is a 17 foot male up at Currumbin..
Also, people are not known for having the ability to accurately gauge the length of a snake.. 

All in all the myth of the 7 metre snake is just that, a myth.. 
Also, was the snake not caught in a yacht club meeting room, I bet a few of those yachtmen also like to fish... :lol:

As for Chris' opinion, it is completely invalid. 
He knows absolutely nothing about reptiles, and I'm sorry, but I cannot take a man who gave a rabbit mouth-to-mouth seriously..


----------



## hugsta (Mar 13, 2012)

Not much clarification.

Seeing as they have seen the eggs and found a hatchy is pretty good reason to believe there is another snake there, especially considering the one they found was a male.
As you said, the females are usually bigger, so maybe it is possible if they are confident that the one they caught was much smaller. 

Just because it is the only 17ft scrubby that you know about does not necassarily mean it is the worlds biggest, not everyone advertises what that have or how big it is. 

A myth...maybe, time will tell I suppose, you can't really prove it either way I guess.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 13, 2012)

It still made very entertaining viewing. I was busy cracking up most of the way through and whether the other snake is there or not I found the 16ft male that they did measure by tape to be a VERY impressive specimen... I would not be in a hurry to try to grab one that big by the neck.


----------



## Boidae (Mar 13, 2012)

There would almost definitely be another snake there, but who says it's bigger than that male? 
I have heard of quite a few Scrubbies over 18 feet.. But yet, no proof...
Don't get me wrong, I would love to see a 18-20 foot Scrubbie, but I'm certainly not holding my breath..


----------



## Gruni (Mar 13, 2012)

I do believe they kept repeating '_IF_ it is 7m then...' The point of the effort was to try to find her and either confirm or deny her size. I have no doubt given the damage done to the ceiling she would be every bit as big as the one they did find.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 13, 2012)

I have always been told the males are bigger than the females... I know with my pair the male is around 3 foot longer than the female at the same age , only around 13-14 feet @ 3.5 years for the male, his head is almost double that of the female.


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 16, 2012)

eeeek Im scared just thinking about it...think I will stick to my jungles........just a nice size and my 4 are sooks


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder why they smashed the ceiling instead of just getting up there and having a look?


----------



## Ambush (Mar 17, 2012)

its was only 6 inches to the roof and the ceiling was trashed from the mating.


----------

